# Wolf Eyes M-300 Preproduction Group Buy Feeler.



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2006)

Introducing the new *Wolf Eyes M-300*





The picture you see is a creation by the engineers so design suggestions may be considered. 
Length: 158mm
Bezel Diameter: 63mm
Body Diameter: 45mm
Weight: 450g ( including 3X168A batteries, 181g)
Output: 300 Lumens/100minutes

The retail price will be $189.95 and will come with the following:
M300 flashlight
LRB168 Battery magazine 
3 – LRB168A Li-ion batteries
1210 AC charger. 

I would like to arrange a preproduction group buy if there is enough interest. 
Since CPF members already get a good discount through the PTS website I think 20% off would be fair. As I get more information I will add to this post.


----------



## Pumaman (Nov 1, 2006)

1 for me


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Nov 1, 2006)

dang you guys... i can't stop buying lights.... got one too many already...


----------



## depusm12 (Nov 1, 2006)

Is this gonna be the Wolf-Eyes version of the SF M6 or something very similar? 
Will it include batteries and a charger with it? Will there be a higher output lamp assembly? Any other renderings or pics of the prototype? Is it going to have the WE momentary/clicky switch? Will there be a larger turbo head available? Or a Lux V led lamp assembly that will fit it and the possible turbo head? I am very interested but would prefer to see some more information first before committing.


----------



## Wutda (Nov 1, 2006)

Mike...will there be a lanyard attachment point on this? Definitely interested depending on price.

If you're like me and metric-challenged , the dimensions would be:

Length: 158mm = 6.22 inches
Bezel Diameter: 63mm = 2.48 inches
Body Diameter: 45mm = 1.77 inches

Is the 168A battery the same as AW's 18650?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2006)

depusm12 said:


> Is this gonna be the Wolf-Eyes version of the SF M6 or something very similar?
> Will it include batteries and a charger with it? Will there be a higher output lamp assembly? Any other renderings or pics of the prototype? Is it going to have the WE momentary/clicky switch? Will there be a larger turbo head available? Or a Lux V led lamp assembly that will fit it and the possible turbo head? I am very interested but would prefer to see some more information first before committing.


The length is in the first post - Length: 158mm. Batteries and charger will be included as with all of our Wolf Eyes products, there are no hidden cost here. There will be only one bulb to start but other options may be available in the future. We have no other pictures. I’m not sure of the type of button switch yet. There are no plans at this time to make a larger bezel.

I will up date you all as I get more information from Wolf Eyes.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2006)

Wutda said:


> Mike...will there be a lanyard attachment point on this? Definitely interested depending on price.
> 
> If you're like me and metric-challenged , the dimensions would be:
> 
> ...


Wutda,
There is no lanyard attachment point at this time but I’ll run that by Wolf Eyes. 
Yah I’m metric-challenged  thanks for the conversions, I just added them to our website. 
The LRB168A Li-ion batteries are designed to run with high output bulbs like in the Wolf Eyes product line but AW’s would probably work. I know Pila batteries would work great.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Nov 1, 2006)

Very interesting!


I will be following this thread 




Benny


----------



## Pumaman (Nov 1, 2006)

I really like the led tailcaps(maybe with a little brighter leds)


----------



## jde1199 (Nov 1, 2006)

Count me in for 1!


----------



## WB (Nov 1, 2006)

Mike I would like to purchase one.


----------



## Phaserburn (Nov 2, 2006)

I would be in for one for sure if I could get it without the batteries and charger, both of which I already have plenty of. This explains my question in the other thread about why the cost is what it is.


----------



## jdriller (Nov 2, 2006)

Interested without batteries and charger.


----------



## flash99dark (Nov 2, 2006)

Mike....Interested without charger...William


----------



## schill (Nov 2, 2006)

In terms of performance and beam shape, how do you expect this will compare with the M90-13V?


----------



## Cerbera (Nov 2, 2006)

Aww man I was going to buy a WE M100X with the extender to run 3x 150a. But now...I don't know. I guess I'll be for this, but hopefully they release a turbo head.


----------



## Stormstaff (Nov 3, 2006)

Wutda said:


> Mike...will there be a lanyard attachment point on this? Definitely interested depending on price.
> 
> If you're like me and metric-challenged , the dimensions would be:
> 
> ...


 
Just for everyone else to know, you take your measurement in mm and divide it by 25.4 to get your measurement in inches.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Nov 3, 2006)

Cerbera said:


> Aww man I was going to buy a WE M100X with the extender to run 3x 150a. But now...I don't know. I guess I'll be for this, but hopefully they release a turbo head.


I wouldn't hold your breath. At 2.5 inches, the M-300's head is already in turbo-head territory.


----------



## Cerbera (Nov 4, 2006)

That is true. It is only off by .02 inches, but the fact that the M100X can also run primaries as well in the case of a LONG blackout. Still contemplating but I am pulling for this M-300.


----------



## choppers (Nov 4, 2006)

Heck yeah.....I'm in for sure


----------



## Pokerstud (Nov 4, 2006)

I see another addition to my Wolf EYES collection on the horizon!


----------



## Tronic (Nov 4, 2006)

Interested without batteries and charger.


----------



## fordwillman (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi Mike,
I am very interested in this light, depending on final specs and price. Thanks


----------



## depusm12 (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm very interested.


----------



## Cerbera (Nov 5, 2006)

Well I finally made up my mind and I will wait for this. Li-ion batteries have a slow discharge and the 100 minute run time is quite long.

Can't wait till it comes out.


----------



## gl22man (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm very interested.


----------



## Tico (Nov 5, 2006)

I'll buy it immediately !


----------



## BrighTor (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm very interested. I like my WE Sniper a lot.


----------



## depusm12 (Nov 6, 2006)

Mike 

Will a extra battery magazine be available? If so how much ? As for a lanyard attachment why not use the SF approach with a removable metal ring between the body and tailcap. WIll it have a WE clicky tailcap?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Nov 6, 2006)

The M-300 promises to be the brightest light of its length. In size and form factor, its closest competition seems to be FiveMega's 3x168S 1D Mag mod. The FiveMega is about twice as bright but provides less than half the runtime. It's also longer. Finally, it's no longer available.


----------



## Pumaman (Nov 6, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> The M-300 promises to be the brightest light of its length. In size and form factor, its closest competition seems to be FiveMega's 3x168S 1D Mag mod. The FiveMega is about twice as bright but provides less than half the runtime. It's also longer. Finally, it's no longer available.


 
I have a chrome one, and its great. Mac made a mini 700L for lunal_tic with a tailswitch that is even smaller. this new wolf would be a great version for the masses!
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=134426


----------



## Phaserburn (Nov 6, 2006)

Wondering it this light could be made so the 3x18650s slid into place without a holder/carriage. Potentially less resistance, fewer parts to break/lose, easier to get the cells out and recharge.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2006)

Phaserburn said:


> Wondering it this light could be made so the 3x18650s slid into place without a holder/carriage. Potentially less resistance, fewer parts to break/lose, easier to get the cells out and recharge.


Hi Phaserburn,
That’s a great idea! At this time there are no plans that I’m aware of to get rid of the bat magazine since this is the way to conveniently charge the batteries. :thinking: You know, I think its time for Wolf Eyes to make a 4 cell charger – don’t ya think?


----------



## depusm12 (Nov 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> :thinking: You know, I think its time for Wolf Eyes to make a 4 cell charger – don’t ya think?


 
That would be fantastic on with a swichable AC/DC plug.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Guys,
Someone asked for a place to attach a lanyard and I know someone will want the light to stand up on its tail – Right? So here is what Wolf Eyes came up with.
Please tell us what you think so they can make what you want. 
I really like the new tail cap design. :naughty:


----------



## cue003 (Nov 8, 2006)

I am interested

Curtis


----------



## Cerbera (Nov 8, 2006)

Looks good! I hope this will be available before New Years Eve. Be a great way to end the year and to begin a new one!

What are the lenses going to be made out of anyway?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 8, 2006)

Awesome! Talk about catering to their customers!!! Wolf Eyes is making some REALLY nice lights and closing the gap on brands like Surefire. When you consider you can get this light for less than half the price as an M6 and this is rechargable too!


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Nov 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Guys,
> Someone asked for a place to attach a lanyard and I know someone will want the light to stand up on its tail – Right? So here is what Wolf Eyes came up with.
> Please tell us what you think so they can make what you want.
> I really like the new tail cap design. :naughty:


Agreed, Mike; it's elegant and simple, like the similar design found in the LiteFlux LF1.

Wolf Eyes is so quick to please, I'm starting to feel as though I have a custom flashlight designer on retainer!


----------



## depusm12 (Nov 8, 2006)

Mike 

Have you been able to find out if the tail cap is gonna be the standard WE clicky/momentary? You might want to see if they are willing to make a Lux V module to replace the regular lamp assembly. I would defiantly buy one if that were an option. Also the new tailcap design is perfect.


----------



## Phaserburn (Nov 8, 2006)

Mike, very nice tailcap design. How does using the batt carriage aid in charging, unless you've got a non-WE li-ion charger that could be set for 3 cells?

Is WE using the same 13V lamp with a larger reflector? Has this been confirmed? Also, can you confirm we can buy the light without batts/charger? That'd be a showstopper for me.


----------



## Wutda (Nov 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Guys,
> Someone asked for a place to attach a lanyard and I know someone will want the light to stand up on its tail – Right? So here is what Wolf Eyes came up with.
> Please tell us what you think so they can make what you want.
> I really like the new tail cap design. :naughty:


Mike,

I like it...looks like W-E is an organization willing to listen and respond to users' needs. Things like that inspire brand loyalty :thumbsup:.

The button won't be too recessed within the tail cap will it? Might pose an issue to some if they want to click it on with their thumb and they really have to get it in there to activate the clickie (assuming it's a clickie).


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Guys
Wolf Eyes plans on using the same bulb as the M9013V but is open to suggestions. I personally would like to see a bulb that has more output with a minimum runtime of 60min.
They are also planning too use the Boxer reflector as well which will give the M300 a beam divergence of 6 – 16 degrees (adjustable beam)


> Originally posted by depusm12
> Have you been able to find out if the tail cap is gonna be the standard WE clicky/momentary? You might want to see if they are willing to make a Lux V module to replace the regular lamp assembly. I would defiantly buy one if that were an option. Also the new tailcap design is perfect.


The button switch appears to be built into the battery magazine with no option for momentary for now but it clicks easily. An LED option would be nice considering the recent advances, but probably at least 6mo down the road


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Nov 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Guys
> Wolf Eyes plans on using the same bulb as the M9013V but is open to suggestions. I personally would like to see a bulb that has more output with a minimum runtime of 60min.


Agreed. At 300 lumens, it will rob sales from the M90-13V. At 400 lumens, it can canibalize sales from TigerLight and SureFire HOLAs (at least, where durability is secondary) and could become another "gotta have" for Wolf Eyes fans. I don't see incan lovers demanding more than 60 minutes per cycle... though the LEOs who use their light throughout a shift might disagree!




[email protected] said:


> They are also planning too use the Boxer reflector as well which will give the M300 a beam divergence of 6 – 16 degrees (adjustable beam)


Mike, can you point us to information about this reflector? I'm not familiar with it. Many of us will want to study beam shots before risking the donut holes and other artifacts commonly associated with an adjustable reflector. Underwater Kinetics has a new optic that keeps he beam in focus as you change the beam width. Is that how the Wolf Eyes Boxer works (even though its a reflector)?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted by Paul_in_Maryland
> Mike, can you point us to information about this reflector? I'm not familiar with it. Many of us will want to study beam shots before risking the donut holes and other artifacts commonly associated with an adjustable reflector. Underwater Kinetics has a new optic that keeps he beam in focus as you change the beam width. Is that how the Wolf Eyes Boxer works (even though its a reflector)?


Hi Paul,
The Boxer reflector is new and will have a mild stipple to improve beam quality and minimize artifacts while still maintaining lots of throw. Our order of Boxers should arrive next week so I can give you more information then.


----------



## depusm12 (Nov 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The button switch appears to be built into the battery magazine with no option for momentary for now but it clicks easily. An LED option would be nice considering the recent advances, but probably at least 6mo down the road


 
So there is going to be no momentary option on the clicky? As a LEO I find that the momentary/clicky switch is more user friendly for LEO's IMHO. The lack of a momentary switch will probably be a deal killer for me at this point. Is there any chance this could be changed by WE ?


----------



## Cerbera (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey Mike,

Any new information on the M-300?


----------



## FrogsInWinter (Nov 20, 2006)

I am very interested in buying one. But I think I would like to wait for the final specs before purchasing it since now I'm holding off on buying the M90-13V. If a different bulb was used to produce around 400 lumens, I'm assuming that would bring the runtime into the 60-70 minute range?


----------



## NotRegulated (Nov 20, 2006)

I just got my first WE product-a 9DX Raider. It is nicer than I had originally thought it would be. I also love my FM 700L form factor so, at first glance the M-300 looks like a winner. This may end up on my short list.


----------



## nickz (Nov 20, 2006)

I am interested in one. Is there any preliminary date set for a finished production run? I agree a bit more output and a 60 minute run time would be a killer light. Say 350-400 lumen range for 60 minutes?


----------



## CQB (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm in for one. Looks great so far!


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Nov 20, 2006)

Mike, 
What's the status on the 168A extenders? (I'm dyin' here!)


----------



## Johan (Nov 21, 2006)

I would be interested in one with the charger/batteries. The only change I would suggest is maybe a little higher than 300 lumens. Perhaps 400+ to get a runtime of about 60 minutes. Also momentary button is nice to have. Other than that looks great.


----------



## sink156 (Nov 22, 2006)

I've been lurking and reading around here for quite awhile. I am a LEO (on nights) looking for a new light that is bright, rechargable, has a tail cap switch and preferably a place for a lanyard. I have a Maglite rechargable in the car but I want to relagate it to secondary use. (To big)

So I _had_ narrowed my choices down to the Wolf-eyes 9 series or the Pila G3 or G4.

And now this comes along. Jesus, it gets harder and harder to make a decesion.

Any update as to price and production time-frame??? I think this might be _the one_.


----------



## nickz (Nov 22, 2006)

From what I have read, this light will be out around mid December.... Just in time for X-mas presents for us flashaholics :rock: .


----------



## Henry (Nov 24, 2006)

I am very interested in this light, hopefully it will be ready before the discount on the WE Boxer goes away. As a LEO this would be my main carry light and the Boxer for the search light. A momentary switch would be great, and if the tail cap had cut outs for easier access to the switch I think that would work out perfect. There really isn't a need for a full 360 degrees around the switch. And another vote for 400 lumens vs 300 lumens. Heck since we're making suggestions how about a hi/lo, 400/125 lumens?


----------



## allthumbs (Nov 24, 2006)

I`m interested also. I like the size. Thicker rather than longer.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Nov 24, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Guys,
> Someone asked for a place to attach a lanyard and I know someone will want the light to stand up on its tail – Right? So here is what Wolf Eyes came up with.
> Please tell us what you think so they can make what you want.
> I really like the new tail cap design. :naughty:



If there were 2 holes near each other the lanyard could thread through both rather than over the top and still allow tail standing.

-LT


----------



## sink156 (Nov 29, 2006)

OK......where were we??


----------



## Henry (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm definately in for one of these, hopefully it will use the same battery pack as the Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W. If it does take the same battery pack I will be in for two of them and a Boxer. It's been tough waiting for word especially since the board has been down.


----------



## choppers (Nov 30, 2006)

I would love to see this thing at 400-450 lumens....to spearate itself from the other 300 lumen Wolf-Eyes lights. Wolf-Eyes has become my favorite light. I have 3 with a fourth on the way. Great lights that are bright. I am in for sure for the Wolf Eyes M300.... or should I say M450??


----------



## Johan (Nov 30, 2006)

A wolf eyes light is on my list. I will get this or the rattlesnake, depending on how the M300 turns out. (which looks favorable)


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 4, 2006)

Looks like a real winner!

Will it have Type III Anodizing?


----------



## Henry (Dec 6, 2006)

Any updates on this light? There seems to be a ton of interest.


----------



## Cerbera (Dec 14, 2006)

There has to be an update!?! Its almost Christmas! :hairpull:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2006)

Cerbera said:


> There has to be an update!?! Its almost Christmas! :hairpull:


Hi guys,
Sorry for the lack of updates, the PTS team has been real busy filling Christmas orders. 
Wolf Eyes has been real busy with Christmas orders as well and has moved the release date to early January. 
The Boxer’s are out and the reflectors are very nice and should work well in this application. 

Henry
Yes they should use the same battery magazine as the 10W-168R and 24W-168R

Choppers
Yes a 400+ lumen light would be nice but Wolf Eyes seems a little reluctant. Maybe they can produce two bulbs a standard for long runtimes and a HO :thinking: 

Outdoors Fanatic
The anodizing is type II

Paul_in_Maryland
The 168 extenders are here, I hope to add them to our website this weekend. The extender makes a nice handle if you want to use the light as a club – I kinda like it! :laughing:


----------



## Paul5M (Dec 15, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The 168 extenders are here, I hope to add them to our website this weekend. The extender makes a nice handle if you want to use the light as a club – I kinda like it! :laughing:


Mike, will it take a 6A tail cap?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 15, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hi guys,
> Paul_in_Maryland
> The 168 extenders are here, I hope to add them to our website this weekend. The extender makes a nice handle if you want to use the light as a club – I kinda like it! :laughing:


Hallaluya! The "club" suggestion is absolutely valid. As mentioned in the 2006 book, _Flashlight Fighting_ (I think that's the name), the flashlight is perhaps the only remaining weapon that an American can still carry anywhere, indoors or out. In the evening, I walk through some dicey streets on my 45-minute walk to the train. I will feel safer with a 2x168A 3x168A Wolf Eyes.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm sure those cool folks at Lumens Factory will make some nice high-output bulbs for this new beauty...


----------



## Johan (Dec 24, 2006)

I probably would have purchased one of these but I broke down and bought a WE rattlesnake. With the 168A spacer for the rattlesnake, the only difference should be the shape and bezel?


----------



## Johan (Dec 24, 2006)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Hallaluya! The "club" suggestion is absolutely valid. As mentioned in the 2006 book, _Flashlight Fighting_ (I think that's the name), the flashlight is perhaps the only remaining weapon that an American can still carry anywhere, indoors or out. In the evening, I walk through some dicey streets on my 45-minute walk to the train. I will feel safer with a 2x168A 3x168A Wolf Eyes.


 
Ahh but which end to hit with.. bezel or handle?


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Dec 24, 2006)

Johan said:


> Ahh but which end to hit with.. bezel or handle?



Which ever end is closer.  

-LT


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 24, 2006)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> I'm sure those cool folks at Lumens Factory will make some nice high-output bulbs for this new beauty...


Sadly, Mark has written that the Lumens Factory sees it as a niche product for which they don't plan to make aftermarket lamps.


----------



## bascodog (Jan 1, 2007)

I would love to get one of these little guys. As would one of my fellow co-workers. He has 2 wolf eyes lights already and has hooked half the department on them. If you do a group buy, please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## chizel (Jan 1, 2007)

Speaking of extenders, is there an extender/longer tailcap that would allow a Boxer 123x to fit the length of a 168 mag inside? That seems like an utterly useful and flexible option to allow running on 123s for compactness/shelf life OR 168s for runtime. 

Sometimes thing just make too much sense to actually make it to market but once in a while..

Oh and Paul, on another board my ID is Sam in Seattle. I suppose we're kindred spirits on some level..heh. At least in thought.


----------



## westfork (Jan 4, 2007)

I would be interested in one of these also, especially if it uses the same battery module as the Boxer 24.


----------



## waynejitsu (Jan 4, 2007)

Interested, when are they available?


----------



## bhj1 (Jan 4, 2007)

Mike,


Count me in for one M300 Lion.



Bill


----------



## bones_708 (Jan 4, 2007)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Hallaluya! The "club" suggestion is absolutely valid. As mentioned in the 2006 book, _Flashlight Fighting_ (I think that's the name), the flashlight is perhaps the only remaining weapon that an American can still carry anywhere, indoors or out. In the evening, I walk through some dicey streets on my 45-minute walk to the train. I will feel safer with a 2x168A 3x168A Wolf Eyes.


 
Just as a side note in Texas (and other places I'm sure) any light larger than a 3d maglight (13" or larger) used as a weapon is considered a club by the penal code. Self defence you're fine, but if they have any doubt......... ADW


----------



## sink156 (Jan 9, 2007)

Any updates on this....gettin' antsy waiting...


----------



## GreySave (Jan 9, 2007)

Can't fault anyone for being excited about this. From my experience Mike's a good guy. If he's been quiet for awhile, there just might be a reason.  

I think you will find it will be worth the wait......


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Guys,
The M300 is getting pushed to February due to a large order they are trying to fill. It looks like Wolf Eyes will be using a 360 lumen bulb to set it apart from the M90 13V. Runtime should be close to the original estimates with the new high capacity LRB168A (2200mAH) Li-ion batteries. They are also talking about a 400 lumen bulb down the road. :naughty: 



GreySave said:


> Can't fault anyone for being excited about this. From my experience Mike's a good guy. If he's been quiet for awhile, there just might be a reason.
> 
> I think you will find it will be worth the wait......


You were just itching to tell them, weren’t ya. :laughing:


----------



## Dark Vapor (Jan 10, 2007)

That is good news for me, Mike. The higher output bulbs should satisfy alot of the others keeping track of this thread. As for the wait, it gives me time to save up my pennies.

Questions on the battery holder - is the M300 battery holder the same as the one used in the Boxer HID? If it is, will WE sell it separately like an accessory? Having extras around won't hurt. I think these questions may have been brought up previously, but just checking again just to see if WE changed their mind. Thanks.


----------



## coucoujojo (Jan 11, 2007)

Is it a HID or incandescant bulb?


----------



## Cerbera (Jan 11, 2007)

Quite positive it is an Incandescent bulb.


----------



## sixshooter_45 (Jan 11, 2007)

Depending on the finished product, I may purchase one.

Would love to see type III finish though not just II and if it didn't have a momentary switch on it that would be a deal killer for me.


----------



## Wangstang (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike,
Any chance you could push Wolf to offer a tail cap like this one:






And Class III milspec anodized coatings?

Thanks
Wes


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

> Posted by Dark Vapor
> Questions on the battery holder - is the M300 battery holder the same as the one used in the Boxer HID? If it is, will WE sell it separately like an accessory? Having extras around won't hurt. I think these questions may have been brought up previously, but just checking again just to see if WE changed their mind. Thanks.


Yes, it’s the same one. At this time we do not have plans to stock the magazines. 



> Posted by coucoujojo
> Is it a HID or incandescant bulb?


The Bulb will be High Pressure Xenon incandescent.



> Posted by sixshooter_45
> Would love to see type III finish though not just II and if it didn't have a momentary switch on it that would be a deal killer for me.


Yes type III would be nice but Wolf Eyes is pretty set on type II for now. Your not the only one that requested momentary so I’ll send another request.


----------



## oren1s (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello everyone,

It looks intersting.... 
Also... depending on the finished product and final cost, I may purchase one too


----------



## NoFair (Jan 19, 2007)

A reverse clickie would be a deal-breaker for me...

I'd really like one without the charger as well since I have a pile of high quality 18650s and charger already.

HA nat and a good clickie would make this a must buy for me


----------



## TommyRox (Jan 19, 2007)

Sure I got nothing against Ramen Noodles and Vienna Sausages besides my incoming M90X I purchased this week might get lonely.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 22, 2007)

interested, depending on final product,i may purchase one. what would be the life of the lamp.

john


----------



## kashmir (Jan 22, 2007)

Mike, Interested if you still have the feeler out for a group buy. Don't currently own a wolf eyes, may as well jump in with something top of the line as this! Don


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 27, 2007)

Mike any updates , i need it for my bithday april.will this happen.

john


----------



## VKruger (Feb 2, 2007)

I am interested.

Vic


----------



## Dorky1 (Feb 8, 2007)

FYI, Looks like Mike updated the M-300 page and estimates "early March" delivery @ $199 for 360 lumens/100 minutes. I just put a LF EO-9 380 lumen bulb in my Pila GL3 and that just rocks for a 6 1/2" long flashlight. A M-300 is a touch shorter, throws further, and can run constant for 100 minutes. I'll have to buy this. I hope it can perform close to a SF M6 with the MN20 250 lumen bulb.


----------



## Henry (Feb 22, 2007)

Mike, any word on the M-300 yet? It's almost March and i am itching to pull the trigger.


----------



## Cerbera (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey Mike, anything new on the M-300?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 18, 2007)

It looks awesome. Since you asked, I'd like it to be able to tail stand. It looks like it would not be able to as is.

Edit: I had only seen the first picture when I posted, later in the thread the tail cap is changed so that the light can tail stand.:goodjob:


----------



## cchurchi (Mar 23, 2007)

I placed an order from PTS for this a week or so ago and I am pretty excited to receive it. I'm not sure exactly when it will arrive so I guess I'll be pleasently surprised when it does get here. Luckily, I have my 24W W.E. Boxer to keep me warm at night until this arrives. It was my experience with the Boxer that convinced me to purchase the M300. Only gripe at all is that I wish they were type 3 anodized, type 2 scratches pretty easily.


----------



## duckpotatoes (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh, but them scratches gives 'em character! Makes 'em looks used! Interested for sure, mostly for the rechargeable fact. And the fact its bright!~ Would hope its got something to hang a string onto tho.


----------



## Henry (Mar 23, 2007)

Does this mean that the M-300 is ready for ordering or did you do the pre-order?



cchurchi said:


> I placed an order from PTS for this a week or so ago and I am pretty excited to receive it. I'm not sure exactly when it will arrive so I guess I'll be pleasently surprised when it does get here. Luckily, I have my 24W W.E. Boxer to keep me warm at night until this arrives. It was my experience with the Boxer that convinced me to purchase the M300. Only gripe at all is that I wish they were type 3 anodized, type 2 scratches pretty easily.


----------



## AlexGT (Mar 23, 2007)

I think the head should be a bit bigger, the body seems a bit fat, maybe a bigger, deeper reflector in VLOP and bi-pin bulb base would rock! you just pick the power according to your needs.

Also can they use the LG 2600 mah batteries? HA 3 would be awesome.

Just my $0.02
AlexGT


----------



## FILIPPO (Mar 24, 2007)

it might be a good rival of surefire M6


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 24, 2007)

AlexGT said:


> Also can they use the LG 2600 mah batteries?


Yes...but you might need to add magnets to achieve a reliable connection. 



AlexGT said:


> HA 3 would be awesome.
> AlexGT


I must be all alone in cheering Wolf Eyes' decision to use the cheaper, less durable Type II anodizing to save us each a few bucks.


----------



## GreySave (Mar 24, 2007)

<< I must be all alone in cheering Wolf Eyes' decision to use the cheaper, less durable Type II anodizing to save us each a few bucks. >>


Not at all. I love the WE price points. Type three might be nice as an option for those that really work their lights hard, but for me it is not a necessary criteria.


----------



## Henry (Mar 24, 2007)

I say no more suggestions, just get version 1.0 rolled out so we can get them in our hands. There is something to be said for user input, but so far its just vaporware. Let the first version come out and if there are changes that need to be made let them make it in the second version.


----------



## Dark Vapor (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm a bit curious about using magnets to get better contact. Since the light is using a battery magazine, wouldn't the coiled springs achieve that purpose? I believe the magazine is similar to the W-E 10W HID, and the 18650s (Tenergy) that I have seem to sit in it fairly securely. The light also powers up nicely. Other than the switch being a tactical type for the M300, are there other changes that I missed?


----------



## Patriot (Mar 26, 2007)

GreySave said:


> << I must be all alone in cheering Wolf Eyes' decision to use the cheaper, less durable Type II anodizing to save us each a few bucks. >>
> 
> 
> Not at all. I love the WE price points. Type three might be nice as an option for those that really work their lights hard, but for me it is not a necessary criteria.


 
I don't believe it's very expensive anymore. At a metal refinishing shop that I use they don't even charge me extra to finish projects in HAIII.

Even if it did cost more, they could probably do it for a couple dollars per flashlight. Remember, they're still not inexpensive lights. This particular light is going to be in the $200 dollar range. SF has many models that sell for less than that.


----------



## allthumbs (Apr 8, 2007)

It looks like another set back. Mike`s changed the estimate of delivery on the web site to late May. Maybe I`ll buy another A2, or a Raider.
(sigh) So many lights so little money.


----------



## Scott Packard (Apr 11, 2007)

I think I will get one of these. The stats look like something I want.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Apr 11, 2007)

I think Type III is a must have on a light at this price range.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 11, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> I think Type III is a must have on a light at this price range.


 
+1 I really think W-E is missing the boat with it's choice of finish.


----------



## NoFair (Apr 12, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> I think Type III is a must have on a light at this price range.



+2. Without HA and a forward clickie this goes from a must have to just another bright incan.... And I have a couple of those...


----------



## Geogecko (Apr 12, 2007)

Interesting. I'd be willing to possibly sell my M3T with 4th cell extender and get one of these... It would fit a bit better in my center console...

Interested.


----------



## duckpotatoes (Jun 18, 2007)

Hows the pre -production going, anyone know?


----------



## Glen C (Jun 18, 2007)

Duckpotatoes, I think you will find Mike has these very soon


----------



## KeeperSD (Jun 18, 2007)

And what about you Glen?? :naughty:


----------



## Glen C (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## KeeperSD (Jun 18, 2007)

What a time to have the other half put a light purchasing ban on........ :shakehead

When decision time finally comes it will be a tough one between this and the Rattlesnake.


----------



## Glen C (Jun 18, 2007)

Keeper, Ban!! Is this a pre wedding ban? We can always invoice as high heeled shoes, diamond ring consulting or anything else likely to get past the ban  

I would come clean now to her, sidle up to her with your best vulnerable voice on and just say "Honey, I don't know how to tell you this, but I am scared of the dark. These torches are a necessity for me". Women love that vulnerable moment.


----------



## Norm (Jun 18, 2007)

KeeperSD said:


> What a time to have the other half put a light purchasing ban on........ :shakehead


What the missus doesn't see won't hurt her , I'm fortunate I'm can buy torches as long as she can buy handbags and other girlie stuff.
I must admit to trying to keep the collection in hand by regularly selling to invest in new torches.


----------



## KeeperSD (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes it is a pre wedding ban, she thinks that my buying is where the money is going :thinking: At least there is a defined time line as to when the ban is on until. I just ordered 2 Fenix L1D-CE's for the groomsman, and when i ordered them asked if i should get a third, the response was less than civil 

She has yet to pick up on the new Defender as yet, probably as it looks similar to the Sniper, but i think a Rattlesnake or M300 would stand out just a little. I have started work on her, i showed her Tanasit's picture in the 2007 Flashlight collection thread just to show that i really don't have many lights 

Back on topic, any ideas on the output and throw of this light? Obvisouly the head is a decent size so should throw better than the Rattlesnake?


----------



## Glen C (Jun 19, 2007)

Not sure Keeper but will let you know in a few days time


----------



## Dark Vapor (Jun 22, 2007)

I just noticed that PTS is taking pre-orders w/ a 10% savings right now. Your pre-order won't be charged, except for paypal, until it's shipped. Shipping is scheduled somewhere around mid July.

Alas, what rotten luck. I'd like to get my hands on one but I'm in the process of making a really BIG purchase (house), and money will be in REALLY short supply. (sigh. . .) Well, I better start thinking how I can swing this.


----------



## LED61 (Jun 22, 2007)

Mike, are you still taking preorders on these ? I just saw this thread come alive again and if you are (taking preorders) i´d like to be in.


----------



## Glen C (Jun 25, 2007)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2058075#post2058075 Mini review on M300


----------



## KeeperSD (Jun 25, 2007)

You get all the fun Glen


----------



## Glen C (Jun 25, 2007)

On a good day Keeper. If I mentioned I also got to do a few laps of Eastern Creek Raceway driving a V8 Supercar today, as well as boxes of new torches, makes it seem a very good day :twothumbs


----------



## KeeperSD (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh now you are rubbing my nose in it :candle:


----------



## Tessaiga (Jul 4, 2007)

Whta's happening with the group buy and I have seen teh website, but is the specs all final??


----------



## LED61 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## Grun (Sep 23, 2007)

Have been interested in the Wolf Eyes products. 

Are they good for bashing assailants in the skull (good impact/shock resistance)?

And for small but repetitive vibrations?

I have a Cree light that flaked out after 2-3 strikes.

I have seen beamshots of the M300, great. But how does the 300 lumen M90X compare? Can it be adjusted like the M300 -spot to flood? Any comparison beamshots available?

If I were to purchase an M300 and have it shipped to Canada, is there a discount available since I won't be receiving the batteries?


----------

